# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  شيخ الامين : كردنه مقتنع با لاعبي الهلال مسحورون

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*غايتو  يا ناس الهلال بعد  دا  تيم دا  الا تدقوا  ظار
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*شفيق ياراااااااااااااااجل  . .
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ههههههها،
تدينا الفاتحة،،،
ولازم يطلبها الوالى،،،
هى فاتحة وللى طلب معونة،،،،


وللى يطلبوها بشيك،،،
ما تشيل فاتحتك ساى لو عندك فاتحة،،،،
غايتو جنس حالة،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*جيب لينا الحوار ده يا عسلاوى،
خلينا نشوف المسخرة دى،،،،
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

غايتو  يا ناس الهلال بعد  دا  تيم دا  الا تدقوا  ظار



  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها ظار عديل
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*دا زول دجال ... ومشعوذ .

فاتحتك طايرة عليك ... يفتح ........... ........
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*الدجال دا ..... | محايتو بيبسى .. وحيرانو جكسى .... وفريقو طاااار هسى |
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*غايتو يكضبو الكضبه ويصدقوها
                        	*

----------


## ود ميما

*الجننهم شنوه؟
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الفاتحة بالطلب ؟؟؟؟
والطلب بيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان شاء الله الوالي ما يطلبها منك ونطلب التوفيق من رب العالمين 
نقول ليك حاجة بدعواتنا للمريخ بالتوفيق تعال اطلب الفاتحة ممنا نحن
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*اه يا دجال يا وسخ .
                        	*

----------

